# What happened to Dimi Trains?



## heavymetals (Oct 30, 2006)

Does anyone have any info?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure.. I would email the folks at N Scale Supply, as it seems they have had Dimi stock at some point - they might have some information.

[email protected]


----------



## heavymetals (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply and contact info.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

What is Dimi?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Dimi Trains is a n scale company that either is very small or doesn't exist anymore. I cant' find much information on them, but recall seeing ads in all my old Model Railroader magazines.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks tworail.


----------

